# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Νηολόγια & Σημαίες...

## Morgan

Για να γνωρισουμε μερικες απο τις αγαπημενες σημαιες ευκαιριας των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστων..

Σιγα σιγα θα προσθεσουμε , ο καθε ενας ξεχωριστα, τι πλεονεκτηματα προσφερουν και σε ποιους..


*Αν εξαιρεσουμε ελαχιστες τετοιες σημαιες ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ , μπορουμε να πουμε οτι οι περισσοτερες ειναι αποικιες ειτε της Αγγλιας ειτε των ΗΠΑ αλλα ακομα και της Ολλανδιας, Πορτογαλιας κτλ...*


ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ...ΜΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕΤΕ (πολυ)!!!   :Very Happy:  

Πρωτη και καλυτερη σημαια λοιπον....η Κυπρος

----------


## Morgan

Μαλτα...

----------


## Morgan

Παναμας

----------


## Morgan

Μπαχαμες

----------


## Morgan

Αγιος Βικεντιος & Γρεναντινς

----------


## Morgan

Λιβερια

----------


## Morgan

Τρινινταντ

----------


## Morgan

Σευχελλες

----------


## Morgan

Νησια Μαρσαλ

----------


## Morgan

Νησοι Καιυμαν

----------


## Morgan

Μπελιζε

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο Οσοι δουλευουν ακομα και σε πλοια με σημαια τις Κυπρου δεν εχουν εισφορα στον Νατ 
 :?:  :?: 
     Δοκιμος μπορει να κανει την πρακτικη του σε πλοια με ξενη σημαια :?:  :?:

----------


## lamainmusain

> Για να γνωρισουμε μερικες απο τις αγαπημενες σημαιες ευκαιριας των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστων..
> 
> Σιγα σιγα θα προσθεσουμε , ο καθε ενας ξεχωριστα, τι πλεονεκτηματα προσφερουν και σε ποιους..
> 
> 
> *Αν εξαιρεσουμε ελαχιστες τετοιες σημαιες ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ , μπορουμε να πουμε οτι οι περισσοτερες ειναι αποικιες ειτε της Αγγλιας ειτε των ΗΠΑ αλλα ακομα και της Ολλανδιας, Πορτογαλιας κτλ...*
> 
> 
> ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ...ΜΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕΤΕ (πολυ)!!!   
> ...


   Χρηστο γιατι να τρομαξει καποιος περαν το οτι δεν εχει εισφορα στον ΝΑΤ  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Χρηστο Οσοι δουλευουν ακομα και σε πλοια με σημαια τις Κυπρου δεν εχουν εισφορα στον Νατ 
>  :?:  :?: 
>      Δοκιμος μπορει να κανει την πρακτικη του σε πλοια με ξενη σημαια :?:  :?:


1.εχουν εφοσον ειναι συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ - αλλιως οχι και δεν παιρνουν υπηρεσια για τα ελληνικα διπλωματα.
2.μπορουν να κανουν εφοσον τα πλοια εναι συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ και καταβαλλουν εισφορες - αλλιως οχι.
πολλοι ελληνες πλοικτητες δεν εχουν συμβεβληθει με το ΝΑΤ και δεν εχουν ελληνικα πληρωματα (αξιωματικους δηλαδη εκτος απο Πλοιαρχο/Πρωτο Μηχανικο).

Οι δοκιμοι και οσοι θελουν υπηρεσια κανουν μπαρκα ειτε σε ελληνικη σημαια απυεθειας ειτε σε οποιαδηποτε ξενη που εχει συμβαση με το ΝΑΤ και καταβαλλονται εισφορες.

Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να κανει καποιος μπαρκο σε ξενη - μη συμβεβλημενη εταιρεια αλλα οταν αποφασισει για υπηρεσια θα πρεπει να την εξαγορασει απο το νατ (να καταβαλλει εισφορες δηλαδη).

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> Για να γνωρισουμε μερικες απο τις αγαπημενες σημαιες ευκαιριας των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστων..
> 
> Σιγα σιγα θα προσθεσουμε , ο καθε ενας ξεχωριστα, τι πλεονεκτηματα προσφερουν και σε ποιους..
> 
> 
> *Αν εξαιρεσουμε ελαχιστες τετοιες σημαιες ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ , μπορουμε να πουμε οτι οι περισσοτερες ειναι αποικιες ειτε της Αγγλιας ειτε των ΗΠΑ αλλα ακομα και της Ολλανδιας, Πορτογαλιας κτλ...*
> 
> ...


δεν σε πιανω.
γενικα να ξερεις οτι οι ξενες σημαιες υπολειπονται της ελληνικης ή των καλων σημαιων ευκαιριας στην ασφαλεια και στην συντηρηση , στην ποιοτητα των πλοιων, της εκπαιδευσης κτλ...

----------


## lamainmusain

Οκ Χρηστο μου απαντησες :wink:  :wink:

----------


## k_chris

[quote="Morgan"]


> Οι δοκιμοι και οσοι θελουν υπηρεσια κανουν μπαρκα ειτε σε ελληνικη σημαια απυεθειας ειτε σε οποιαδηποτε ξενη που εχει συμβαση με το ΝΑΤ και καταβαλλονται εισφορες.
> 
> .


kai kapou eixa diavasei oti epeidh oi dokimoi einai parapoloi mporoun na kanoun thn yphresia tous kai se xenh shmaia mh sumvevlhmenh me to nat arkei h etairia na kanei mia eidikh sumfwnia me to YEN (de xerw an proxwrhse to 8ema)

----------


## Morgan

> Οκ Χρηστο μου απαντησες :wink:  :wink:


καλωςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> Οι δοκιμοι και οσοι θελουν υπηρεσια κανουν μπαρκα ειτε σε ελληνικη σημαια απυεθειας ειτε σε οποιαδηποτε ξενη που εχει συμβαση με το ΝΑΤ και καταβαλλονται εισφορες.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> kai kapou eixa diavasei oti epeidh oi dokimoi einai parapoloi mporoun na kanoun thn yphresia tous kai se xenh shmaia mh sumvevlhmenh me to nat arkei h etairia na kanei mia eidikh sumfwnia me to YEN (de xerw an proxwrhse to 8ema)


δεν το γνωριζω, ισως αν ξεραμε καμμια εταιρεια τετοια...
αλλα ρε γαμωτο η μικρες που εχουν ξενη σημαια και οχι συμβεμλημενη ειναι ψιλο-μουφα...

----------


## Morgan

http://www.marisec.org/flag-performa...eTable2005.pdf

----------


## Morgan

παιρνοντας στα χερια μου το ημερολογιο της ενωσης ελληνων πλοιαρχων , μου κανει εντυπωση πως χρησιμοποιείται η ελληνικη σημαια ως δελεαρ για την προσελκυση κοσμου ....σε αντιθεση φυσικα με της "σημαιες ευκαιρίας"...
παντως σκαλίζοντας αυτες τις καταχωρησεις υπάρχουν και ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρές εταιρείες με σημαία Μαλτας ή Παναμα (βλεπε Thenamaris)...

----------


## lamainmusain

Παιδια χαιρεται!!!Τι ειναι αυτο ή αυτα που κανουν τι σημαια τι Κυπρου μια απο τις Πρωτες Σημαιες ευκαιριας? 
    Θυμαμαι που διαβαζα στην ναυλαγορα πριν το καλοκαιρι οτι υπαρχουν πιεσεις απο τον IMO ωστε χωρες οπως παναμας,λιβερια,Αγ.Βικεντιος κλπ να θεσπισουν νομοθεσια που να ανταποκρινεται στα διεθνη standarts.Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις να γινονται βηματα προς τα εκει?

----------


## triad

Για να σηκωσει Ελληνικη Σημαια, ποσοι και ποιοι αξιωματικοι πρεπει να ναι Ελληνες?

----------


## Morgan

σιγουρα πλοιαρχος, α μηχανικος και β' πλοιαρχος και μηχανικος απο τους αξ/κους - οι γ' μπορει να ειναι και αλλες λατσονες.
βεβαια και μελη του κατωτερου πληρωματος πρεπει να ειναι ελληνες.

----------


## triad

Υπαρχει καποιο site που μπορω να βρω κατι επισημο?Στο ΥΕΝ κοιταξα, δε βρηκα.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Morgan

για καθε πλοιο αναλογα τον τυπο και την χωρητικοτητα του υπαρχει το safe manning certificate που θετει ξεχωριστες υποχρεωσεις για τον αριθμο ελληνων και ξενων αλλα και συνολικα του πληρωματος.
ενα τηλεφωνημα στην www.pepen.gr θα σου δωσει λυση

----------


## triad

Ευχαριστώ.Στο site Δε βρηκα αυτο που ψαχνω, θα παρω τηλ

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/r...us-white-list/


από την πρώτη σελίδα του Ναυτιλία μάς έρχεται η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παραπάνω είδηση...σόρρυ αλλά δεν προλάβαινα για μετάφραση!

source : www.bridge-log.com

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/5/476.html

το θέμα με την Κύπρο και την Μάλτα συνεχίζει να απασχολεί

source : www.bridge-log.com

----------


## xara

- Αντιμέτωποι με τα πλοκάμια της γραφειοκρατίας οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές 

Ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ +13


Αντιμέτωποι με την Λερναία Ύδρα της γραφειοκρατίας του ελληνικού δημοσίου έρχονται διαρκώς οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές που προσπαθούν να υψώσουν στα πλοία τους την ελληνική σημαία. Οι Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις στην κυριολεξία παίζουν με τα νεύρα των εφοπλιστών, αψηφώντας ακόμη και την κυβερνητική βούληση, αλλά και νόμους. Αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη ότι για την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας του υπό ελληνική σημαία στόλου, δεν χρειάζεται μόνο η ελαστικοποίηση των συνθέσεων των πληρωμάτων, αλλά και ένα σταθερό επιχειρησιακό περιβάλλον. Το θέμα επηρεάζει όλους τους κλάδους της ναυτιλίας. Από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία μέχρι και την κρουαζιέρα, αναδεικνύεται το πρόβλημα. Οι εντολές της κεντρικής διοίκησης σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν φτάνουν στη βάση. Οι αιτίες πολλές. Βασικότερη η εμπλοκή πολλών κέντρων εξουσίας στα ναυτιλιακά πράγματα που βάζει φρένο σε αξιόλογες ιδέες και προσπάθειες. 

Τα παραδείγματα 

Ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης, με τα χαμόγελο, σχηματισμένο στα χείλη, μετά τον νόμο που πέρασε για την επιδότηση από το κράτος των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ναυτικών και εφοπλιστών στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που υψώνουν ελληνική σημαία, έβλεπε την φιλοδοξία του να υλοποιείται. Η Louis Hellenic Cruises του Κωστάκη Λοϊζου εκμεταλλεύτηκε τον νόμο και έφερε σταδιακά τέσσερα κρουαζιερόπλοια στην ελληνική σημαία. Σε απλά ελληνικά, 300 θέσεις εργασίας για τους έλληνες ναυτικούς, αύξηση του τουριστικού συναλλάγματος, και μεγιστοποίηση των οφελών για την νέα κρουαζιερόπλοιο βάση του Πειραιά. 
Όταν πήγαν όμως οι άνθρωποι να κλείσουν την υπόθεση ήρθαν αντιμέτωποι με την νομική υπηρεσία του Ναυτικού Απομαχικού Ταμείου. 
Παρά τον νόμο του ΥΕΝ το ΝΑΤ αμφισβητεί το ότι η εταιρεία υπάγεται στον ευεργετικό νόμο του ΥΕΝ, προτάσσοντας τις προηγούμενες εγκριτικές πράξεις νηολόγησης που στα κεφάλαια Β2 αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρεία πληρώνει εισφορές για τους έλληνες ναυτικούς. Ο ΥΕΝ έχει παγώσει το θέμα και τρέχει να ρυθμίσει το πρόβλημα. Η πρόταση που του έχει γίνει είναι να τροποποιηθεί η εγκριτική πράξη. Γιατί σε περίπτωση που δεν εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος, και η εταιρεία κληθεί τελεσίδικα, τώρα εκκρεμεί στην νομική υπηρεσία του ΥΕΝ, να καταβάλει τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, το πλήγμα στην αξιοπιστία του ελληνικού κράτους θα είναι ισχυρό. 
Όταν ο υπουργός περνούσε το νόμο η νομική υπηρεσία του ΝΑΤ που ήταν; , ανέφερε στην Π+13 με απορία επιχειρηματίας που ασχολείται με την κρουαζιέρα. 


Στην Ποντοπόρο 

Ανάλογα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν όμως και οι εφοπλιστές της ποντοπόρου. Πρόσφατο είναι το παράδειγμα του ομίλου Τσάκου. Το δεξί χέρι του καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου, ο νομικός σύμβουλος του ομίλου Θωμάς Ζαφείρας σε επιστολή προς τους υπουργούς Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μιλάει ανοικτά για τις νέες τακτικές γραφειοκρατίας που εφαρμόζει ο διευθυντής του πρώτου Τελωνείου Πειραιά. Τακτική που ακολούθησε και το 2005 και το 2006. Το 2005 όταν οι κ.κ. Κεφαλογιάννης και Ρεγκούζας τελικά του ζήτησαν να εφαρμόσει το νόμο να ταλαιπωρεί, δηλαδή, χωρίς λόγο τους μη υποκείμενους σε ΦΠΑ εκπροσώπους των ελληνικών πλοίων, να μην ζητά τον ορισμό φορολογικού αντιπροσώπου του πλοίου, παραβλέποντας ότι φορολογικός εκπρόσωπος ορίζεται εφόσον το πλοίο υπόκειται σε φόρο, το έκανε. Φέτος επανήλθε και κάνει λόγο για ρουσφέτι από πλευράς υπουργών. Ο κ. Ζαφείρας είναι ξεκάθαρος: Εμείς κύριοι υπουργοί δεν θέλουμε ρουσφέτι, θέλουμε να ερμηνευθεί ο νόμος και να καταργήσετε τη γραφειοκρατία και τα δεκανίκια της. Επειδή η τακτική αυτή εγκυμονεί κινδύνους για την ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία, σας ζητούμε να ενεργήσετε αρμοδίως . 

http://www.marinews.gr

----------


## Morgan

το μονο που ειναι σιγουρο στο θεμα του νηολογιου/σημαιας ειναι οτι προκειται για ενα κομπλικε θεμα στο οποιο και οι δυο πλευρες (ή να πω 3 πλευρες αν συμπεριλαβω και τους ναυτικους) εχουν δικιο .
Προσωπικα βεβαια αν το δω ανθρωπινα δεν μπορω να δωσω δικιο ουτε στο κρατος ουτε στους εφοπλιστες που μοιαζουν να τα θελουν ολα δικα τους....οι μονοι χαμενοι και παντα με το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο ειναι οι ναυτικοι μας.
Αν το δω επιχειρηματικα , οι εφοπλιστες εχουν ολα τα δικια.

----------


## Nikola

Λίγο αργά για απάντηση αλλά είμαι νέο μέλος... Sorry..Όσον αφορά τις προυποθέσεις για στελέχωση ελληνικού πλοίου απο έλληνες υπηκόους βλέπε ΚΙΝΔ (Κώδικας Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου) διότι εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του πλοίου (βάσει χωριτικότητας σε κοχ). Μια γενική ιδεα... Από προσωπική εμπειρία, για ένα πλοίο 50000 κοχ - 75000 κοχ, 6 Αξιωματικοί Και 3 απο το κατώτερο πλήρωμα (π.χ. νάυκληρος, μάγειρας, νάυτης... Συνήθως...τώρα τελευταία και με δόκιμους) Βέβαια υπάρχουν διάφορα τεχνάσματα για να κοπεί μια ή δυο θέσεις (μη προσφερόμενος κ.α.) απο κάτω προς πάνω..

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα Νικολα!
περιμενουμε συμμετοχη  :Wink:

----------


## triad

> Λίγο αργά για απάντηση αλλά είμαι νέο μέλος... Sorry..Όσον αφορά τις προυποθέσεις για στελέχωση ελληνικού πλοίου απο έλληνες υπηκόους βλέπε ΚΙΝΔ (Κώδικας Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου) διότι εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του πλοίου (βάσει χωριτικότητας σε κοχ). Μια γενική ιδεα... Από προσωπική εμπειρία, για ένα πλοίο 50000 κοχ - 75000 κοχ, 6 Αξιωματικοί Και 3 απο το κατώτερο πλήρωμα (π.χ. νάυκληρος, μάγειρας, νάυτης... Συνήθως...τώρα τελευταία και με δόκιμους) Βέβαια υπάρχουν διάφορα τεχνάσματα για να κοπεί μια ή δυο θέσεις (μη προσφερόμενος κ.α.) απο κάτω προς πάνω..


Το ψαχνα καιρό, θα το κοιτάξω.Καλως όρισες!

----------


## gvaggelas

Oύτε κατά ένα πλοίο δεν ενισχύθηκε το ελληνικό νηολόγιο από την αρχή του 2006 έως και τον Aύγουστο, σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία στοιχεία του οκταμήνου από την Eθνική Στατιστική Yπηρεσία και ενώ το 2005 είχαν φύγει από την ελληνική σημαία 60 εμπορικά πλοία, κυρίως ποντοπόρα. Tην ίδια ώρα οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές αναδεικνύονται για το 2006 παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές με την αγορά 223 πλοίων, κυρίως ξηρού φορτίου και τάνκερ, για τα οποία επένδυσαν το ποσό των 6,7 δισ. δολ., ενώ μόνο τον Σεπτέμβριο υπέγραψαν ναυπηγικά συμβόλαια ύψους 4 δισ. δολ.
Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της EΣYE, το ελληνικό νηολόγιο από την αρχή του 2006 έως και τον Aύγουστο ήταν καθηλωμένο στα 2.041 πλοία, με ελάχιστες διακυμάνσεις κατά τη διάρκεια του οκταμήνου. H εξέλιξη αυτή έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει τις προειδοποιήσεις τόσο της Ένωσης Eλλήνων Eφοπλιστών όσο και της Eλληνικής Eπιτροπής Nαυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου ότι ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός αποφεύγει συστηματικά να εγγράψει νέα πλοία στο εθνικό νηολόγιο, το οποίο θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι πλέον ανταγωνιστικό στη διεθνή αγορά. 
Νηολόγιο 
Eνδεικτικό της τάσης που διαμορφώνεται είναι ότι τον Aύγουστο ύψωσαν την ελληνική σημαία 4 πλοία και την ίδια ώρα 13 αποχώρησαν από το εθνικό νηολόγιο.
O στόλος των ποντοπόρων πλοίων αριθμεί, με βάση τα στοιχεία της EΣYE, τα 672 πλοία, εκ των οποίων 405 είναι φορτηγά -τα οποία δεν διαφοροποιούνται σε σχέση με το 2005- και τα 267 τάνκερ στα οποία παρατηρείται αύξηση κατά 11 πλοία σε σχέση με το 2005. Πρόκειται για αύξηση της τάξεως του 1,6%.
Oι εφοπλιστικές ενώσεις (EEE - Committee) υπολογίζουν ότι ήδη τα δύο τρίτα των υπό ελληνική διαχείριση πλοίων ταξιδεύουν με ξένες σημαίες και αποφεύγουν το εθνικό νηολόγιο. 

Πηγή: Ημερησία, 12/10/2006

----------


## Morgan

ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ, ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΜΑΡΣΑΛΛ?
ΑΚΟΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ ΕΝΩ ΤΗΝ  ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ.
Η ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ . ΕΙΔΙΚΑ Η ΚΑΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ 100% ΚΑΝΑΔΕΖΙΚΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ

----------


## Kyriakos

Marshall Islands, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ανήκει στην κοινοπολιτεία. Ακολουθεί σε γενικές γραμμές την UK και είναι μάλλον αυστηρή.

----------


## cortomaltese

Nησια στον Ειρηνικο, δεν γνωριζω για αυστηροτητα και uk αλλα επεσε στο ματι μου ενα διαφημιστικο που την προμοταριζε και ελεγε για μεγαλη αυξηση των εγγεγραμενων πλοιων, λιμανι νηολογησης το MAJURO. Παντως στην εταιρεια που ημουν ενα απο τα παλια την ειχε ανω τα υπολοιπα ητανε Κυπρο και Μπαχαμες

----------


## Petros

Το ιδιο διαφημιστικο πρεπει να εχει πεσει στα χερια μου, απο το περιπτερο της σημαιας στα Ποσειδωνεια φετος. Μεγαλη και δυναμικη αυξηση στον αριθμο εγγεγραμμενων πλοιων εδειχνε.

Φαινεται να εχει καποια standards αν θυμαμαι καλα απο αυτα που ειχα διαβασει.

----------


## cortomaltese

Αν και το πηρε το ματι μου εν πλω μαλον απο κει πρεπει να ξενερισε, για τα στανταρντς πολυ αμφιβαλω,  ολοι θελουν να το παιξουν ποιοτικοι αλλα δεν παυουν να ειναι σημαιες ευκαιριας. Εχω κανει σε 180μ βαπορι ro-ro 150 νταλικες με σημαια Κυπρου και μας εδινε συνθεση Πλοιαρχο Υπαρχο Υποπλοιαρχο Ανθ/χο, Λοστρομο και 5 Ναυτες......Αντιστοιχα και μηχανη, τι ψαχνεις να βρεις...χαιρε βαθος αμετρητο. Απο ISM και πιστποιητικα παντως τα παντα και με φαρδιες υπογραφες..

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αν και το πηρε το ματι μου εν πλω μαλον απο κει πρεπει να ξενερισε, για τα στανταρντς πολυ αμφιβαλω,  ολοι θελουν να το παιξουν ποιοτικοι αλλα δεν παυουν να ειναι σημαιες ευκαιριας. Εχω κανει σε 180μ βαπορι ro-ro 150 νταλικες με σημαια Κυπρου και μας εδινε συνθεση ηΠλοιαρχο Υπαρχο Υποπλοιαρχο Ανθ/χο, Λοστρομο και 5 Ναυτες......Αντιστοιχα και μηχανη, τι ψαχνεις να βρεις...χαιρε βαθος αμετρητο. Απο ISM και πιστποιητικα παντως τα παντα και με φαρδιες υπογραφες..


Αν είναι αυτόματο, δικαιολογείται μειωμένο προσωπικό, ως μίνιμουμ. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι επιλογή του πλοιοκτήτη. Επίσης αν η κλάση δηλώσει οτί ο αυτοματισμός δεν δουλεύει, πρέπει να γίνει προσωρινά άνακληση του minimum safe manning certificate, να βγει καινούργιο, και να μπούν φουλ βάρδιες.

Η συγκεκριμένη πάντως δεν είναι παράλογα ελαστική. Ίσως και πολύ λιγότερο από την Ελληνική Σημαία ως προς συγκεκριμένους πλοιοκτήτες.

----------


## cortomaltese

Αγαπητε Κυριακο θα μου επιτρεψεις να εκφρασω την προσωπικη μου αποψη για το θεμα απο τη δικη μου οπτικη γωνια. Το εν λογω βαπορι ταξιδευε Σκανδιναβια-Ευρωπη σε ενα ταξιδι 9 ωρων απο ντοκο σε ντοκο και εκανε 6 κυκλικα ταξιδια την εβδομαδα ήτοι: 2φορες stand by την μερα απο 45 λεπτα το καθε aproaching με φορτοεκφορτωση 100 νταλικες να βγουν και αλλες τοσες να μπουν και με τους οδηγους τους. Περναγα το πιο πολυσυνχαστο separation της Βαλτικης 2 φορες τη μερα, και ηταν χειμωνας. Ετυχε 14 μερες συνεχομενα να εχει ομιχλη και να βλεπουμε στερια μονο οταν επφτε ο καταπελτης. Με 5 ναυτες συνθεση είχα ενα ναυτη στη βαρδια που επρεπε να κανει και fire patroling και να ειναι και πηδαλιουχος και οπτηρας και απο ολα. Με 4 γκαραζ φορτωμενα και το open με ΙΜDG cargo, βαπορι τοτε 25 ετων που οπως καταλαβαινει ο καθενας ουτε καινουργιο ηταν ουτε αυτοματο. Και βεβαια με ism -stcw 95 και απο ολα τα καλα. Θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως μπορει αυτο το βαπορι να τηρει τους κανονισμους και τις συμβασεις και να τα κανει ολα στη εντελεια.... και οποιος εχει ζησει αναλογα εργα καταλαβαινει.
Συγνωμη αν ξεφευγω απο το θεμα, καλη η θεωρια αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι κατι αλλο, και καλο ειναι το γραφειο αλλα η πραξη ειναι αλλιως

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/f...ce-guidelines/


poly endiaferon - katevaste to sxetiko document

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αγαπητε Κυριακο θα μου επιτρεψεις να εκφρασω την προσωπικη μου αποψη για το θεμα απο τη δικη μου οπτικη γωνια. Το εν λογω βαπορι ταξιδευε Σκανδιναβια-Ευρωπη σε ενα ταξιδι 9 ωρων απο ντοκο σε ντοκο και εκανε 6 κυκλικα ταξιδια την εβδομαδα ήτοι: 2φορες stand by την μερα απο 45 λεπτα το καθε aproaching με φορτοεκφορτωση 100 νταλικες να βγουν και αλλες τοσες να μπουν και με τους οδηγους τους. Περναγα το πιο πολυσυνχαστο separation της Βαλτικης 2 φορες τη μερα, και ηταν χειμωνας. Ετυχε 14 μερες συνεχομενα να εχει ομιχλη και να βλεπουμε στερια μονο οταν επφτε ο καταπελτης. Με 5 ναυτες συνθεση είχα ενα ναυτη στη βαρδια που επρεπε να κανει και fire patroling και να ειναι και πηδαλιουχος και οπτηρας και απο ολα. Με 4 γκαραζ φορτωμενα και το open με ΙΜDG cargo, βαπορι τοτε 25 ετων που οπως καταλαβαινει ο καθενας ουτε καινουργιο ηταν ουτε αυτοματο. Και βεβαια με ism -stcw 95 και απο ολα τα καλα. Θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως μπορει αυτο το βαπορι να τηρει τους κανονισμους και τις συμβασεις και να τα κανει ολα στη εντελεια.... και οποιος εχει ζησει αναλογα εργα καταλαβαινει.
> Συγνωμη αν ξεφευγω απο το θεμα, καλη η θεωρια αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι κατι αλλο, και καλο ειναι το γραφειο αλλα η πραξη ειναι αλλιως


Χίλια συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση....

Στο προηγούμενο μύνημα, αναφέρεις το συγκεκριμένο καράβι ως παράδειγμα, ενώ τώρα μιλάμε για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Όπως τα αναφέρεις, η εντύπωση που παίρνω είναι οτί το πλοίο ήταν ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ (δλδ επικίνδυνο!). Και για αυτό φταίει αυτός που μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και ΔΕΝ. Δηλαδή, η σημαία κοιτάζοντας τις προδιαγραφές του πλοίου εκδίδει το πιστοποιητικό. Εάν σφάλει στην εκτίμηση και το πλοίο δεν λειτουργεί σωστά με αυτήν την σύνθεση, για διάφορους λόγους, θα πρέπει να ενημερωθεί το γραφείο, και να δράσει ανάλογα. 
Η αλυσίδα είναι μάλλον σαφής. Και το πρόγραμμα καθώς και την κατάσταση του πλοίου, δεν την ξέρει η σημαία ανά πάσα στιγμή, ούτε μπορεί στην ετήσια επιθεώρηση να σου πει για ένα χρόνο να έχεις παραπάνω πλήρωμα.

Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος, όμως, τα ISM πιστοποιητικά πάνε περίπατο αν δεν συνοδεύονται από ανάλογες ενέργειες.

----------


## Morgan

την περιπτωση του κονταινερ Ναπολι και την σχεση της βυθισης του με την σημαια που εφερε και της συνθεσης του πληρωματος την προσεξε κανεις?
σχετικο αρθρο απο το fairplay εδω : http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/n...-napoli-probe/

----------


## Petros

Καπου διαβασα οτι τη σωσανε την κατασταση τελικα χαρη στην καλη συνεργασια Αγγλιας και Γαλλιας σε θεματα Port of Refuge και μαλιστα συγκρινανε το Napoli  με την υποθεση του Prestige οπου εγιναν ακριβως οι αντιθετες ενεργειες...Τουλαχιστον μαθαινουμε με τα παθηματα...

(Συγνωμη για το αμεσα ασχετο με τη σημαια).

----------


## Morgan

σχετικοτατο....εξω απο πλακες...
σε λιγο καιρο ομως που δεν θα υπαρχουν πληρωματα εθνικα, τι θα γινει με τις εθνικες σημαιες?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μαλτα...


Με αφορμή μια διαφωνία σε μια παρέα για τη σημαία μιας θαλαμηγού που είδαμε παραθέτω τη *ναυτική σημαία της Μάλτας (τη σημαία του εμπορικού ναυτικού)*:

Αυτή τη σημαία φέρουν τα πλοία με σημαία Μάλτας. Αντίθετα τα πλοία με ξένη σημαία που κινούνται στα χωρικά ύδατα της Μάλτας φέρουν στο άλμπουρο τη σημάια πάνω, την κρατική σημαία της Μάλτας.

----------


## Morgan

swsth parathrhsh!

----------


## theodoros1908

> Νησοι Καιυμαν


ωραια δουλια μπραβο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μπαχαμες


Έχει βάλει στη γκάλερυ (εδώ) το μέλος dimkad1969 αυτή τη φωτογραφία της ναυτικής σημαίας των Μπαχαμών. Όπως και στη Μάλτα αυτήν έχουν τα βαπόρια με σημαία Μπαχάμες (συνήθως με νηολόγιο Nassau), αν έιναι σε λιμάνι της χώρας καράβια με άλλη σημαία ανεβάζουν στο δεξί σταυρό στο άλπμουρο τη σημαία πάνω.

----------


## Leo

Σε αυτό τον *link* θα βρείτε τον ενημερωμένο συγκριτικό πίνακα της απόδοσης των σημαιών (νηολογίων).

----------


## Apollo

> - Αντιμέτωποι με τα πλοκάμια της γραφειοκρατίας οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές 
> 
> Ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ +13
> 
> 
> Αντιμέτωποι με την Λερναία Ύδρα της γραφειοκρατίας του ελληνικού δημοσίου έρχονται διαρκώς οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές που προσπαθούν να υψώσουν στα πλοία τους την ελληνική σημαία. Οι Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις στην κυριολεξία παίζουν με τα νεύρα των εφοπλιστών, αψηφώντας ακόμη και την κυβερνητική βούληση, αλλά και νόμους. Αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη ότι για την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας του υπό ελληνική σημαία στόλου, δεν χρειάζεται μόνο η ελαστικοποίηση των συνθέσεων των πληρωμάτων, αλλά και ένα σταθερό επιχειρησιακό περιβάλλον. Το θέμα επηρεάζει όλους τους κλάδους της ναυτιλίας. Από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία μέχρι και την κρουαζιέρα, αναδεικνύεται το πρόβλημα. Οι εντολές της κεντρικής διοίκησης σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν φτάνουν στη βάση. Οι αιτίες πολλές. Βασικότερη η εμπλοκή πολλών κέντρων εξουσίας στα ναυτιλιακά πράγματα που βάζει φρένο σε αξιόλογες ιδέες και προσπάθειες. 
> 
> Τα παραδείγματα 
> ...


Αν ημουν πλοιοκτητης θα καθομουνα στα αυγα μου και θα ειχα ξενη σημαια. Η Ελλαδα ειναι πολυ δυσκολη χωρα για να ιδρυση η διατηρει κανεις μια Ανωνυμη Εταιρεια. 

Για την ιδρυση ΑΕ, η αφανταστη και αναχρονιστικη γραφειοκρατια σε υποβαλλει στα μαρτυρια του Ιωβ http://www.acci.gr/acci/business_inf...Default.aspx#2 και επιβαλλει να εχης και αρχικο κεφαλαιο 60,000 Ευρω (τοοποιο πιθανον να εχη μειωθει στα 18,000 ευρω). Η προυποθεση του κεφαλαιου των 18,000 ευρω αλλα και αλλα υποχρεωτικα βηματα που επιβαλλονται για την ιδυση της αλλα κυριολεκτικα ειναι αχρειαστα εμποδιζει τους δημιουργικους πολιτες να συστησουν εταιρεια ωστε να απαλλαξουν τον εαυτο τους απο την ανεργια, να επενδυσουν σταδιακα, να παραξουν και να ωφεληθη η χωρα απο την φορολογια.

Οταν καποιος σαν κι εμενα θελει εχει καποιες ιδεες και θελει να φτιαξει μια εταιρεια για να υλοποιηση τις ιδεες του και βλεπει ολο αυτο το γραφειοκρατικο ολεθρο που πρεπει να υποστη, τοτε σκεφτεται να βρη αλλη λυση. Η ιδρυση υπερακτιας εταιρειας ειναι μια καλη λυση.

Στις ΗΠΑ, συγκεκριμενα στην Πολιτεια της Νεας Υορκης, για να ιδρυσης μια ΑΕ (Corporation), ολο που χρειαζεσαι ειναι να πας σ'ενα δικηγορο να του δωσης 1500 δολλαρια (τα οποια καλυπτουν και την δικη του πληρωμη αλλα και τα τελη) να δωσης τα στοιχεια σου, να του πεις τι δουλεια θα κανει η εταιρεια (εδω μπορεις να γραψης οτι δουλιες μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι καποτε η εταιρεια θα μπορουσε να κανει), ποιοι θα ειναι οι μετοχοι (μπορει να ειναι κι ενας μετοχος μονο), ποιος θα ειναι διευθυντης (CEO) και ποιος θα ειναι γραμματεας (Secretary), (Το ιδιο προσωπο μπορει να εχει και τους δυο τιτλους), να του πης ποιο ειναι το αρχικο κεφαλαιο (κι ενα δολλαριο ειναι ενταξει), να του δωσης το ΑΦΜ σου. Μετα τον αποχαιρετας πας σπιτακι σου και σε κανενα μηνα σου τηλεφωναη ο δικηγορος να πας να παρης το Corporate Certificate (Εταιρικο Πιστοποιητικο) την σφραγιδα με την οποια θα σφραγιζης τα επισημα εγγραφα και τα εγγραφα Corporate Minutes (Εταιρικων Πρακτικων) και θα σου δωσει και το ΑΦΜ της εταιρειας. Κι αυτο ειναι ολο! Ουτε σφραγισμα τιμολογιων η βιβλιων απο ΔΟΥ, ουτε συμβολαιο ενοικιασης η αγορας ακινητου, ουτε αρχικο κεφαλαιο, ουτε Επιμελητηρια, ουτε "κέρατα".

Ολες τις δουλιες που ανοιξα στην Αμερικη τις αρχισα με διευθυνση του σπιτιου μου με αρχικο κεφαλαιο 1000 δολλαριων που εδωσα στον δικηγορο, οπως ειπα πιο πανω, και χωρις να εχω την εφορια στο κεφαλι μου. Αν ηθελα να εχω βιβλια καλως, αν ηθελα να γραφω τα εσοδα/εξοδα σε μπακαλοχαρτο η σακκουλες, παλι καλως.  Απο αυτην ταπεινη αρχη εξελισσοντουσαν οι εταιρειες μου σε μεγαλυτερες και ευκολοτερα αφου δεν χρειαζοταν κι αποσβεση κεφαλαιου, και παρειγαγα υπηρεσια και στον συμπολιτη, φορους για τις ΗΠΑ και απασχολουσα κι ανθρωποινο δυναμικο. Η ιδρυση εταιρειας χωρις κεφαλαιο (Shoestring Operation), παρεχει την ευκολια οτι κι αμα η εταιρεια δεν πετυχει δεν χανεις και πολλα. Ετσι εχουν αρχισει πολλες εταιρειες που σημερα ειναι πολυεθνικες. Π.χ. ο Bill Gates  και η Microsoft, η Apple η Yahoo.

Οποτε κι εγω σκεφτομαι να ιδρυσω καποια υπερακτια για να κανω business, εκτος αν  μεχρι τοτε ο Παπανδρεου, ο οποιος εχει ζησει στην Αμερικη και τον Καναδα, απλοποιηση τα πραγματα.

Η Χαρτουρα και η γραφειοκρατια κοστιζουν σε  χρονο και  χρημα και εμποδιζει την επιχειρηματικοτητα και ευρηματικοτητα του ατομου να μπει σε λειτουργια. Σου κοβουν τα ποδια. 

Οποτε κυριοι εφοπλιστες  καθιστε στα αυγα σας. Καλα την βγαζετε. Κι αμα οι εργαζομενοι θελουν περισσοτερες ευκαιριες δημιουργιας θεσεων εργασιας ας κατεβουν στο πεζοδρομιο μαζι με τους επιχειρηματιες να απαιτησουν την απλοποιηση των προυποθεσεων για ιδρυση επιχειρησεων.

----------


## Michael

Σίγουρα η γραφεικρατία στην Ελλάδα αποθαρύνει όσους θέλουν να ξεκινησούν την δική τους επιχείρηση. 
Επίσης το όλο καθεστως με την εφορία και τον ασφυκτικό Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων που δε καθηλώνει πριν καν αρχίσεις και σε αντιμετωπίζει εκ των προτέρων σαν κλέφτη μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου θα πρέπει επιτέλους κάποτε να αλλάξει, ή βασικα να καταργηθεί.

Πάντως ειδικά για τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες υπάρχουν ειδικές μορφές εταιρίων που προβλέπωνται μάλιστα και από νόμους αυξημένης τυπική ισχύος (που σημαίνει ότι για να αλλάξουν απαιτείται ειδική διδικασία ανάλογη με αυτη του συντάγματος) και οι οποίες απλοποιούν αρκετα κάποιες διαδικασίες και δίδουν αρκετά προνόμια. Το ίδιο και με την φορολόγηση των πλοίων, υπάρχει ειδική νομοθεσία.

----------


## Joyrider

Να ρωτήσω κάτι φίλοι μου ;

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα είδα ένα φορτηγό το ANGORA με νηολόγιο BRIDGETOWN.Η σημαία του ήταν δυό κάθετες μπλέ γραμμές με μία κίτρινη στη μέση.Μέσα στη κίτρινη γραμμή είχε μιά τρίαινα.Ποιας χώρας είναι αυτή η σημαία αν ξέρετε ;

----------


## helatros68

Ειναι η σημαια των Barbados

----------


## Joyrider

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτή τη σημαία εδίδε ο φίλος Joyrider:
500px-Flag_of_Barbados.svg.png
 Είναι ένα νησάκι στην Καραιβική εδώ

----------


## Joyrider

Ευχαριστώ για άλλη μιά φορά φίλοι μου.Και συγγνώμη που δεν έθεσα την ερώτηση στο σωστό τόπικ, αλλά το φόρουμ μας είναι τεράστιο ! Αλλη φορά θα κάνω πιο εκτεταμένο search.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανωμερίτης: Κανένα πλοίο ελληνικών συμφερόντων στο νηολόγιο της Μάλτας*

   Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/anom...io-tis-maltas/ .

----------

